#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [影片] 【電影】河童之夏：河童のクゥと夏休み

## 喵咪貓

資料圖片轉貼自官網&VeryCD


片名：河童之夏：河童のクゥと夏休み





劇情大綱：

　　就快放暑假了，小學生上原康一在放學回家的路上撿到一塊大石頭。
他把石頭帶回了家，沒想到用水一洗，裡面竟跳出一隻小河童來。
小河童對他“ku-n”的叫了一聲，於是康一就給它取名為“小酷”。

　　小酷會說人類的語言，幾百年來他一直被埋在在地下。
康一很快就和小酷成了好朋友，他們一起洗澡，一起吃飯，一起睡覺。
而其它家庭成員也接受了小酷，小河童成了上原一家的秘密。

　　一天，小酷提出想回家和夥伴們在一起。
康一為了讓小酷瞭解外面的世界，悄悄把它帶了出去。
小酷發現環境已經面目全非，大吃了一驚，
這個不適合就河童生存的地方根本就找不到夥伴。
看到小酷難過，康一也不好受。
他和小酷一起外出旅行，來到了還保存著河童傳說的遠野縣。
兩人在美麗的大自然中找到了適合河童生活的地方，小酷愉快地在清澈的河裡遊了起來，康一也為它高興。
可是，在這裡也怎麼都找不到其它河童。
康一聽到村民們說“抓住一隻河童能得一千萬呢！”，趕忙帶著空離開了那裡。

　　回到家，康一訝異地撞見了一個小報記者。
原來那人聽說上原家養著一隻河童，一定要拍照。
小酷的秘密終於被大家知道了。康一的爸爸被公司勒令一定要讓河童上電視。
為了上原一家，小酷答應參加電視節目。
然而在到場嘉賓裡，它看到了一個長得很像殺父兇手的人。
就在小酷被恐懼包圍的時候，康一家的狗狗“大叔 ”幫助空逃到了外面，然而無論跑到哪裡都會看到黑壓壓的人群。

　　為了擺脫讓它害怕的人類，小酷爬上了東京塔。夏季的烈日照得它精疲力竭。
小酷俯瞰著城市，獨自低語道：“哪裡都找不到一個安靜的地方，這裡是人類的窩。
我已經不行了。我要去爸爸那裡……”



官網：



--------------------------------------------------------------


這部電影我是在卡通頻道看到的，但是只看了十分鐘。

(每次看到好片都要出門是怎樣 冏)


正好看到那段是：

記者狂追著上原家不放，無論何時都伺機想要拍攝到躲在屋內的小酷。

上原一家都很無奈，爸爸連公司都請假了。

整個屋外擠的水泄不通的，小酷為了不添康一他們的麻煩，於是願意上電視。

在節目上去看到長的很像殺死牠爸爸的人。

那位先生是一位主張世界上有河童的學者，證據就是他們自家祖傳的河童手臂。

小酷發現那正是他最愛的爸爸的手臂，當場淚流不止接著就失控了。

搶過爸爸的手臂，阿伯(上原家的狗)拉過被記者包圍的小酷載著他衝出攝影棚。

一路還不顧馬路上橫衝直撞的車，一路狂奔只為了帶小酷離開人群。



是雷


最後...

阿伯被車子撞死了  :jcdragon-QQ:  


那時候看到這一幕，眼淚就一直流。(喔，我討厭我妹妹在旁邊。真破壞氣氛的小鬼)



這一段了有種說不出來的感觸。

河童為了保護自己的居住地而找人類商量，卻被人類一刀砍了。

真的很...而且最後的說法是，"我的祖先殺了一隻作亂的河童"

真的很過分吶...







部分人物：(我只貼我喜歡的(被打)

小酷(好可愛的孩子)



(我沒看到這段，所以不知道中文名。但是他跟沖繩的風獅爺長的好像(大心)



阿伯(最愛你了，你真的很Sweet)



小酷的爸爸
(小酷最愛的人-他的爸爸。對小酷來說，爸爸是一個大好人，而且也是捕魚好手)

----------


## 狂飆小狼

這部很好看呀wwwww
是學校老師放給我們看的~  (看到剩2分鐘沒看完=.=)
一開始有點番茄醬說 
這部看了之後讓我覺得人類更混帳了0...0 (某些不算!?)

小酷超可愛>w< (燦)

----------


## 白玄 左戒

這部片我也有看
但看到一半
就被我媽關電視了
實在覺得人類是混帳
幹麻什麼新奇的東西
都要拿來研究一番
有沒有顧慮到別人的權利啊

----------


## 狼佐

我沒有看過這部片，不過看完了介紹感覺挺有興趣的

之前怎麼會沒注意到有這種片子呢囧

河童好像也是河神之一，我看過的資料大部分都蠻正面的
都是蹼手鴨嘴龜殼，最重要的是頭上的盤子!

但老實說我不太喜歡河童的樣子..

阿伯好可愛

----------


## 米果斯

這部我有看過～
卡通頻道看到的=W=

我是從～恩我自己也不知道要怎樣說= =||(被拖走
反正後面我有看過
超感人的    
阿伯被撞死後 居然有烏鴉說要吃阿伯跟小酷(沒看到小酷在傷心喔)
結果烏鴉被小酷秒殺  那邊我看了感覺超帥>W<

反正看完之後 對討厭人類的感覺當然增加啦(討厭自己XD)
噗哈哈哈=W=(二度拖走

----------


## 迷龍

我看到阿伯車子撞死那一段，

那兩個開車的年輕人真的很X，

旁人還讓他逃走了！


阿伯好可憐Q Q;


後來就沒看到了，去洗碗~

結局不知道是什麼？

----------


## 喵咪貓

> 這部我有看過～
> 卡通頻道看到的=W=
> 
> 我是從～恩我自己也不知道要怎樣說= =||(被拖走
> 反正後面我有看過
> 超感人的    
> 阿伯被撞死後 居然有烏鴉說要吃阿伯跟小酷(沒看到小酷在傷心喔)
> 結果烏鴉被小酷秒殺  那邊我看了感覺超帥>W<
> 
> ...


我就是剛好停在烏鴉那段

就離席了（哭


不過我看到烏鴉被爆掉，老實說我有點被嚇到。（有點血）

難怪我妹不讓我繼續看（我不要看河童我要看棒棒糖～）




河童是河神呀？

我以前看到的都是說是妖怪，

不過有那麼可愛的河神（大心

是不討厭他的造型（我會聯想到烏龜）



最近這部片的DVD去影片區都找的到有在賣唷！

可以買或租回家來看看，因為真的覺得題材不錯。

溫馨、感人、然後又有點在描述某些比較黑暗的東西。（算有點含意的卡通？）



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    結果我還是跑去用載的..OTZ    
    



End?

    Happy ending的說（逃

----------


## 柴田 雷

滲入，有劇情

    最後有個妖怪寄信給小酷，小酷就要求康一把牠和一些必備品（有阿伯的照片）裝在箱子裡，寄去那個妖怪的家。

那個妖怪好像叫做喜如妖，是河童的親戚，看到小酷在電視上被折磨（咦）所以就把牠叫到沖繩那裡，和喜如妖一起生活，最後就是小酷帶著爸爸的手臂在池塘裡游泳去了（？）    
    



最後是這樣子，也記得不太清楚了。

----------


## 諾藍

這部卡通我看完了~...

話說中間一段有出現龍喔~...

很帥的黑龍~...

聽說這是一部沒有結局的卡通...

後面是留給看的人想像...

我覺得真的是一部很不錯的卡通...

值得推薦~...

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

可惜前面我沒看到~只看到阿伯被撞死後~
為何要讓我見到這一幕><...

龍真的有出現捏~小酷爸爸委託的吧
說不定下集小酷會偽裝人類去找她們一家吧

----------


## wingwolf

感覺像是一部很溫馨很感人的影片呢

感謝喵咪貓的推薦
有空找來看看  :Very Happy:  

小狗好可愛啊  :Very Happy:  

然後……河童啊……
不是說籃子裏的水漏光了會死嗎？
那他怎麽俯視城市啊

----------


## wingwolf

回文的時間已經隔了很久了，所以不算重複發文了吧……

剛把這部影片看了（喂你太慢了~~~）
果然是一部溫馨感人的影片呢

最後是一個很Happy的結局
不管是對那些人，還是對妖怪，都是個好結局（但是阿伯好可憐……）
也許現在就算家園被破壞掉了，還是有些妖怪正僞裝成人類的樣子，愉快地生活在人類中間吧^^

那條龍真的超漂亮
鱗片還會反射彩光呢
果然是“神龍”啊XD

秒殺烏鴉那幕超威

----------


## 佛蒙特

星期六卡通頻道要演的樣子?!
阿伯死的時候很難過
整個崩潰  :jcdragon-QQ:  
為什麼死的不是人類呢??
阿伯臨死前還說:「我是不是該留在那裡，繼續讓他打」(對前主人)
啊啊啊好傷心啊  :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## skyrabbit

今天也在卡通台看了
阿伯真的讓我很感動…
重點是撞到他的人還肇事逃逸
真的超過分的…

做到一半那邊真的讓人覺得
人類相當的自私
因為小酷說走到哪都有人類
有像徵人類過度開發
讓他感覺沒地方可以居住…

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

喔喔!
這一部片我有看，
那時我媽剛好轉到，
結果後來變成全家人一起看!

這部的畫風本身是屬於比較有鄉土風格的類型(超喜愛這部的風格)，
劇情方面的畫就比較現實殘酷了些，

劇情的進展方式也和一般的故事截然不同，
沒有繼續看真的很難猜中下一幕，

其實有一幕是令我最震驚的，
那就是上電視了以後的一段時間後，
主角在游泳池遇到同學，
同學的冷嘲熱諷，
通常一般的片演到最後時那些反派也變得會變得比較理解主角(尤其是小孩子)，
但沒想到卻沒有，
反而還是跟以前一樣，
但其實的確這樣是比較合理，
一般的片子大都只想表現出小孩的純真，
卻沒想到現實上有些小孩的心也是很殘忍的，
這部片算是個很大的突破吧!
話裡面的令我感覺到，
有時科學到頭來只是另人類更缺乏情感而已，
成了冷酷更好的藉口...

----------

